# Channel List



## rarceneaux (Feb 6, 2009)

My Tivo Edge guide shows all pay channels starting last week. I went into channel list and they are not checked so I checked them and then went back and unchecked them but they still show up in the guide. I rebooted and they still show up. Anyone see this?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Press A button while in the guide to toggle from viewing All channels to just the ones you’ve checked, or just Favorites.


----------



## rarceneaux (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks I have had Tivo since 2001 never knew that option.


----------

